# DFWAPC September meeting 2006



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At this month's meeting we'll have a chance to try to cheat each other while swapping aquarium equipment.

To get directions to the meeting go here:

DFW Aquatic Plant Club - Monthly Meetings

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

